# Repelente ultrasónico para roedores, duda



## manuellescano (Mar 24, 2009)

hola amigos quisiera saber si funciona bien el circuito auyenta roedores de pablín?, de ser así alguien sabe del radio que emite el ultrasonido?, tambien quisiera saber si es perjuicioso para otros animales.
Todavia no escuche que nadie este conforme y asegure que un circuito funcione bien, yo tengo hecho el aparato pero esta aprueba yno si si va a funcionar o es todo un verso!. gracias.


----------



## maty87free (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola Manuel. estoy por armar ese circuito y si puedo voy a hacer unas pruebas para comprobar el funcionamiento. Por ahi, hago un video y lo subo. Cuando tenga todo listo


----------



## bocagonza (Jun 25, 2010)

hola, yo lo harme y nunca funciono ese circuito    tampoco el del    auyenta mosquitos   me cagaron picando toda la noche y estaba bien conectado


----------



## juandamendez (Ago 18, 2010)

yo estoy armando actualmente el circuito cabe aclarar que no soy experto..estoy por probarlo pero tengo una duda respecto al transformador.. lo que pasa es que ahí dice que tiene que transformar de 220v a 6v ya que el circuito funciona con este voltaje, pero el transformador es con tap central ahi adjunto una grafica quiero saber cual es el que necesito. gracias


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola muchachos.
Ármense este que es mas completo y es automático y de seguro es efectivo.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/plaga1/index.htm
saludos.


----------



## juandamendez (Ago 22, 2010)

hola pues se ve muy interesante y obviamente este circuito es mucho mas elaborado..... tengo unas dudas sobre algunos componentes; que amplificador utilizan??? , cual es el voltaje de alimentación?? y una de las resistencias que esta conectada a la pata 3 es de 100 K o cual es el valor... gracias voy a probarlo y les comento...


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola,
El amplificador que utiliza es el CA3130 viste que aparece una estrellita y abajo esta el código del ic.
Alimentalo con 9v o 12v y la resistencia que va a la pata 3 si es de 100k, las 4 resistencias que van a la pata 3 son de 100k.
Saludos y contá como te fue.


----------



## maty87free (Ago 24, 2010)

Armé el circuito ahuyentador, ya tantas veces citado de la pagina http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ratonero/index.htm  Y, en apariencia, funciona, ya que lo medí con un osciloscopio. Si se le desconecta la pata 5, se obtiene a la salida una señal más o menos cuadrada de frecuencia fija en 30kHz aprox. Luego, al conectar la pata 5 antes mencionada. Hace variar la frecuencia perfectamente.
He aquí la grave cuestión. Para que todo funcione como corresponde hace falta un pss:"Transductor Ultrasónico" pss: que me resultó imposible conseguir.
Cualquiera de las opciones q aparecen, creo q no funcionan. Tales como, Buzzers, resonadores piezoelectricos o tweeters. Ninguno responde por encima de los 20kHz.
Así que.. alguna solución? Aparentemente el sonido q les molesta a nuestras amigas las ratas está entre los 30kHz a 60 kHz. Y si afecta a los perros gatos.
Saludos. Tiren ideas por favor!


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola amigo.
El resonador piezoelectrico es lo mismo que los tweeters de super agudos, porque hay tweeters de agudos normales que son los que tienen bobinado y los super agudos son los piezoelectricos.
Los podes sacar de un parlante que tenga esos tipos de tweeters o de algún teléfono fijo que tengas sin usar.
Con eso tiene que funcionar porque aceptan señales altas arriba de los 20khz.
Ahora para ver si funciona bien hay que hacerlo delante de algún roedor.


----------



## maty87free (Sep 2, 2010)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Hola amigo.
> El resonador piezoelectrico es lo mismo que los tweeters de super agudos, porque hay tweeters de agudos normales que son los que tienen bobinado y los super agudos son los piezoelectricos.
> Los podes sacar de un parlante que tenga esos tipos de tweeters o de algún teléfono fijo que tengas sin usar.
> Con eso tiene que funcionar porque aceptan señales altas arriba de los 20khz.
> Ahora para ver si funciona bien hay que hacerlo delante de algún roedor.



*No funcionan por encima de los 20 kHz* No sé para que me gasto escribiendo si no leen lo que escribo. No digo que no existan, y por supuesto que son piezoeléctricos por la frecuencia de trabajo. Además, digame una sola cosa, a ud. le parece que se van a conseguir tweeters que emitan en ultrasonido en un equipo diseñado para emitir dentro del espectro audible, como un teléfono o un parlante.
Gracias por contestar. Saludos


----------



## megachiappe (Mar 28, 2011)

nadie sabe donde conseguir uno??
eestoy harto de buscar por todos lados y no encuentro nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2011)

Seguramente los tweeters piezoeléctricos emitan por encima de los 20 khz unos dB mas bajo.

Saludos !


----------



## maty87free (Oct 25, 2011)

Acá encontré un tweeter con ciertas especificaciones. 400 Hz a 40 kHz . De todos modos, creo que el de pablin andaba por los 60 kHz, y seguramente sea conveniente amplificarlo para que suene este piezo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/
http://www.emave.com.ar/producto.info.php?id=0000281


----------



## Manuel51 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sobre este tema ya se ha comentado mucho, tanto en este foro como en la red. Está demostrado que, contra los mosquitos, lo mejor son los murciélagos amaestrados y contra los roedores no hay nada mejor que las serpientes, los gatos y los animalitos tipo lechuza. Es un gasto inútil buscar ultrasonidos. Más vale montar un circuito láser que rastree todo el perímetro y dispare al maldito zancudo que encuentre en su camino. También puedes cubrirte el cuerpo con un barro espeso que no puedan atravesar con sus picaduras. Por cierto, los mosquitos o zancudos no pican, solo lo hacen las mosquitas y hay estudios que dicen que son sordas. Como las hembras humanas, que nunca nos oyen. O, por lo menos, lo aparentan.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel51 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sí, es más cómodo, pero no funciona. Es como los cinturones que dan corrientes para hacer músculos, no consiguen nada, pero te hacen perder el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 27, 2011)

si lo pones asi tienes razon pero recuerda que siempre estamos experimentando con esquemas lastima que algunos no funcionen saludos


----------



## Manuel51 (Oct 28, 2011)

adjcp, no ha sido mi intención molestarte, solo te hablo desde la experiencia. Yo también caí en la tentación de comprar esos aparatitos que se anuncian como el no va más para ahuyentar los mosquitos y te aseguro que no sé quién se reía más, si los mosquitos o quien me los vendió. Pero si tú quieres experimentar, estás en tu perfecto derecho. Aún así, permíteme que te dé algunas orientaciones. Hay que tener en cuenta que hay algunas personas que, aunque no oyen los ultrasonidos, son sensibles a ellos y pueden acabar con molestias. Los perros, gatos y pájaros sí que oyen los ultrasonidos, así que puede ser molesto para las mascotas, si es que las tienes. También es deseable que el sonido no sea continuo, sino intermitente para que los mosquitos no se acostumbren. Te adjunto un sencillo esquema para que hagas pruebas. Regulando VR1 tienes una frecuencia que va, aproximadamente, desde los 5 hasta los 50 KHz. Si lo pruebas, ya me dirás si has conseguido espantar a los zancudos, aunque creo que no será así.

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

adjcp dijo:
			
		

> ok tranquilo no es molestia y gracias x el dato la verdad yo ya hice uno para los roedores y parece que funciona xq no e visto mas ratones en el taller no se si son ideas mias pero los ratones se fueron lastima que no tenga un opciloscopio para asegurarme de que el lm555 esta opcilando o un aparato para escuchar el ultra sonido



ponle un divisor de voltaje con unos diodos como limitadores..y metele a Line-In
de tu tarjeta de sonido...(tu trajeta de sonido tiene que estar entre el rango de frecuencia...)

asi te aseguras...que llege al ultrasonido o si ta por debajo o no..buneo es fin como un "osciloscopio"



Manuel51 dijo:


> Sobre este tema ya se ha comentado mucho, tanto en este foro como en la red. Está demostrado que, contra los mosquitos, lo mejor son los *murciélagos amaestrados* y contra los roedores no hay nada mejor que las *serpientes*, los gatos y los animalitos tipo lechuza. Es un gasto inútil buscar ultrasonidos. Más vale montar un circuito láser que rastree todo el perímetro y dispare al maldito zancudo que encuentre en su camino. También puedes cubrirte el cuerpo con un barro espeso que no puedan atravesar con sus picaduras. Por cierto, los mosquitos o zancudos no pican, solo lo hacen las mosquitas y hay estudios que dicen que *son sordas*. Como las hembras humanas, *que nunca nos oyen*. O, por lo menos, lo aparentan.
> 
> Saludos



tu tienes uno de esos murcielagos amaestreados??
me recuerda a el tema de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ahuyentador-perros-gran-alcance-62228/

los mismos problemas con el ultrasonido y eso..pobres perritos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Nov 6, 2011)

oye esplicamelo mas despacio xq no te entendi bien mi amigo BKAR donde van los diodos y a q targeta de sonido te refieres


----------



## BKAR (Nov 7, 2011)

mi SB16 (sound balaster de 16 bits del 2001 ta viejita ya)
la usamos como un osciloscopio, con las precauciones necesarias y el software adecuado

bueno como solo quieres saber a que frecuencia trabaja, contando que si tomanos el pin 3 del 555 no vamos a ver una onda cuadrada en la pc (esto por los capacitores en serie dentro de cualquier Tarjeta de Sonido y cualquier circuito de audio,pero veremos algo asi ,solo se ve el ripple)
mi tarjeta va a 44.1KHz (f de muestreo) pero por el teorema de Niquist...para una conversión de calidad el f debe ser por lo menos la mitad de la f de muestreo... en pocas palabras en mi pc puedo "ver" solo hasta 22KHz

te mando alguans iamgenes para que entiendas, y una simulación en livewire con la proteccion necesaria

yo uso: Soundcard Scope v1.40 es freeware
pero para mas de 5k uso: Virtins Sound Card MultiInstrument

para mayor info pregunta en este tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/osciloscopio-pc-pcb-36278/


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 7, 2011)

Miren
Yo construí hace mucho un aparato completo, con frecuencia y potencias variables. hasta medidor de frecuencia y potencia... para hacer experimentos. Como salida le puse un twiter LEEA de cerámica que según la hoja de datos daba hasta 25.000 Hz. Y 100 watts de potencia. 
Lo llevé al campo para estudiar el comportamiento de los diversos animales. Y con ninguna frecuencia tuve repuestas de los pájaros, unos perros vagabundos que andaban por allí y ni siquiera unas gallinas que tambien paseaban. Parece que no les molestaba un pito.
Por demás los animales de sangre caliente, como tienen tímpano, no pueden oir mas de 20, 25 KHz.
Por lo tanto no se molesten en hacer ultrasonidos.
Bueno. Esa fué mi experiencia. El aparato todavía lo conservo así que alguna vez retomaré las experiencias. Nunca lo probé con ratas.
Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2011)

En las computadoras de hace 30 años , que eran unos mamotretos enormes funcionando en salas con aire acondicionado permanente , tuvieron que corregir algo porque los ratones se comian las mangueras de cables , que eran como de 5 cm de diámetro.

Algo tenía que ver con alguna frecuencia que los atraía . . .


----------



## BKAR (Nov 12, 2011)

Los ratones y otros roedores les gustan comen los cables, y lo peor no mueren!!
....mi cocina(electrica) dejo de funcionan(la parte electrica) un tiempo, lo abri 
y me de con la con la gran sorpesa de que habian hecho leña todos los cables, no solo eso
la lamina de aluminio, se la habian comido!!
ahhh!!


----------



## fernandob (Nov 12, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En las computadoras de hace 30 años , que eran unos mamotretos enormes funcionando en salas con aire acondicionado permanente , tuvieron que corregir algo porque los ratones se comian las mangueras de cables , que eran como de 5 cm de diámetro.
> 
> Algo tenía que ver con alguna frecuencia que los atraía . . .


 
y por que esa conclusion y no por ejemplo que el material aislante emita un olor que las atrae, o el frio las atraia.
o la forma de lso cables , o anda a saber que .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2011)

La conclusión no era mia , sino de los técnicos que decían que los cables eran convencionales . . .

Y los técnicos en computación en esa época eran DIOSES 

Pero existen todas esas posibildades , hasta que les gustara el talquito que le ponen como deslizante adentro


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

o el sonidito binario de las PCs .
o los tecnicos de esa epoca se comian el sandwich al mediodia en la sala de compu por que estaba mas fresquito  (el resto de la ofi. no tenia aire acondic.
y dejaban las migas.


anda a saber.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 13, 2011)

Nooooooo , eran casi casi salas estériles , ni te imaginás !

Pst . . . Como el interior de la Apollo 11


----------



## fernandob (Nov 13, 2011)

seee.......eso de decir esteril es como decir virgen..........y luego .........MILAGRO .:
EL SEÑOR DE LOS CIELOS (**)  LA EMBARAZO .

o abris la puerta de esa sala un dia de verano y estan lso de mantenimiento en patas comiendose un sandwich........

no te digo justo de eso, pero en tantas cosas me ha pasado que la cosa no era tan santa como deberia ser..........


.
.
.
.
(**) el piloto de avion o el tecnico


----------



## BKAR (Nov 19, 2011)

si no muerden algo sus dientecitos crecen sin parar...
pero porque los cables ni idea... imagínate te dices "que buen dia para dar una vuelta en el auto"
y q car·$%jo!!?? los cables echos leña






30 formas de morir electrocutados
http://www.afinidadelectrica.com.ar/articulo.php?IdArticulo=234


----------



## jhcali (Ene 14, 2012)

Pue's adjcp; SI FUNCIONA -------- CONTRA LOS ZANCUDOS
Lo acabo de probar en el sótano y portería del edificio y funciono…. en el sótano solo aguantabas el tiempo de entrar parquear y subir al ascensor, y no creo que pasara en blanco, ahora lo probé y de verdad que me sorprendí. En la portería se noto algo menos notorio, pero tal vez por ser menor la cantidad de insectos. Pero funciona.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 15, 2012)

bueno pasame el esquema y si tienes el pcb ya listo tambien me sirve saludos


----------



## jhcali (Ene 15, 2012)

Este apenas lo iniciare a trabajar y esta todo... dicen que es mas efectivo.


----------



## BKAR (Ene 15, 2012)

podrías enviar el link... de donde sacaste eso?
quiero una breve explicacion de como funciona.
...bueno ire simulando haber que pasa..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2012)

Fijate que el OA es un oscilador de baja frecuencia que alimenta al 4017 , éste utiliza 5 de sus salidas para variarle mediante presets la tensión al 555 , y con ésto cambiarle la frecuencia a la cual oscila.

Finalmente uno de los flip-flop del 4013 invierte la señal para manejar un puente y obtener mejor potencia.

La idea es variar la frecuencia y que el bicho no se acostumbre a ella .

Como los transistores trabajan en corte y saturación , los disipadores pueden ser pequeños.

Saludos !


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

Buenas,

Estoy con el famoso circuito de roedores, el del siguiente link.  Repelente Ultrasónico de Roedores

Ayer empecé a experimentar con simuladores y he hecho varias pruebas con multisim y livewire. 

En livewire el circuito funciona pero no consigo ver la frecuencia de salida por lo que empecé a experimentar con multisim. Así de primeras me gusta más livewire pero he hecho alguna prueba con el osciloscopio del multisim y veo que no voy a tener problemas para ver el valor de la frecuencia de salida cosa que con livewire me ha sido imposible.

El problema viene que con multisim no me fuciona el circuito. Lo he revisado varias veces haciendo comparativas con videos en los que se configuraban los diferente elementos y no veo que tenga ningun fallo, aunque está claro de que algún fallo hay. Os dejo un pantallazo, a ver si alguno ve eso que yo no veo.....


Gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

Sin tensión el 555 no funciona , o pones un transformador con punto medio o agregá los otros dos díodos para el negativo !


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

Gracias Dosmetros,

He cambiado el transformador por uno con punto medio. Obtengo un voltaje insignificante y el buzzer tampoco funciona. Entiendo que será porque no tengo bien configurados los parámetros del primario y secundario. Os he mostrado los parámetros en el pantallazo. ¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

6,775 pV = pico Volt


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 6,775 pV = pico Volt


Eso es malo, jajaja. 

¿Cómo podría configurar ese transformador si quiero sacarle 6V en el secundario?


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 17, 2020)

¿Podría ser por la configuración de la fuente?. 230VpK, 50KHz.


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Podría ser por la configuración de la fuente?. 230VpK, 50KHz.



Seguro que sí 🤦‍♂️. Ya está corregido pero la tensión sigue con valores inadecuados. Es por la configuración del transformador? Es curiosos en livewire funciona bien el mismo circuito.


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 17, 2020)

Cuando me pasan cosas de ese tipo lo que hago es simplificar al máximo y luego ir añadiendo.
Ya que la medida de tensión en el secundario no es la que tendría que haber, yo lo que haría es dibujar sólo la fuente de 220VAC, el transformador y el voltímetro en el secundario y a ver qué sale. Si mide bien es ir añadiendo componentes. Si mide mal hay que centrarse en la definición del transformador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

Mejor poner una fuente DC directamente , para que simular transformador , díodos y capacitor ¿?


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

Previamente ya había aislado el resto del circuito del secundario. Lo he vuelto a hacer con mismo resultado. También borrado el transformador e instalado otro nuevo por si se hubiera corrompido. También he probado con un transformador normal sin punto medio y en este caso si me da el voltaje correcto.

Después de esto llego a la conclusión de que o no estoy configurando bien los parámetros del transformador o ese componente del programa no funciona adecuadamente. El panel de configuración está unos post más arriba. Creéis que los parámetros que tengo configurados son correctos?

Un saludo


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor poner una fuente DC directamente , para que simular transformador , díodos y capacitor ¿?



Es un circuito antiroedores (he dejado el esquema original unos post más arriba) que estoy poniendo en práctica con los simuladores. Estoy trasteando e intentando seguir el esquema tal cual y comprobando que funciona. He conseguido ponerlo en marcha con livewire pero no con multisim. Estoy emperrado en conseguirlo porque el osciloscopio del multisim está muy bien y al final podre ver la frecuencia de salida, cosa que no podré hacer con el livewire.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

Borrá transformador y díodos y poné fuente de corriente continua o batería por favor !


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Borrá transformador y díodos y poné fuente de corriente continua o batería por favor !



Hecho!! vaya, a pesar del problema del transformador parece que hay alguno más, no llega la señal al buzzer.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2020)

El negativo de la batería va a GND, el terminal de C3 que no va al IC debe también ir a GND, si funcionara como esta dibujado habrías re-escrito las leyes de la electrónica.

En el transformador tenias a la salida medidos pV (1 x 10  a la -9...cien millonésima de Volts) en la salida del transformador y pasaste a uV( 1 x 10 a la -6 millonésima de Volts) cuando debe tener Volts(6Vac o 12Vac).

Cuándo quieres simular algo, debes resumir a "lo importante a probar" y no dibujar todo el esquema a menos que este sea extremadamente sencillo e imprescindible.

En la vida real o en una simulación, lo primero que debes medir cuando algo no te funciona es si le llega alimentación al o los circuitos activos y tu mides de todo meno el terminal 8(VCC) y 1(GND) del 555.

Si ubieras echo esto de movida en el ultimo esquema, te darías cuenta que el IC no recibe alimentación y es imposible que funcione en cualquier simulador o vida real un IC o cualquier elemento activo.



Como no esta dibujado/implementado la toma de parte de la señal desde el trasformador se debe colocar una fuente de señal que lo reemplace, por eso V1. Es para modular la señal generada por el 555 como oscilador.


----------



## Asghtry (Abr 17, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> El negativo de la batería va a GND, el terminal de C3 que no va al IC debe también ir a GND, si funcionara como esta dibujado habrías re-escrito las leyes de la electrónica.


😂 jaajja, ok. Todavía no tengo claros algunos conceptos en electrónica. Hecho!!!



> En el transformador tenias a la salida medidos pV (1 x 10  a la -9...cien millonésima de Volts) en la salida del transformador y pasaste a uV( 1 x 10 a la -6 millonésima de Volts) cuando debe tener Volts(6Vac o 12Vac).



Ok. De todas formas es un poco extraño, yo creo que me he equivocado de componente porque después he elegido otro y no he tenido problemas para sacarle en el secundario el voltaje requerido. Incluso el panel de configuración era distinto. A pesar de ello, después de hacerle los cambios que me has indicado el circuito, ha funcionado. Entonces he probado a meterle de nuevo el transformador teniendo en cuenta que ya tenía solucionado lo del voltaje del secundario, sin embargo al introducir los diodos en el circuito, la ejecución de la simulación duraba unos pocos segundos para terminar en un error. Así que lo he dejado, que ya me salen chispas de la cabeza.



> Cuándo quieres simular algo, debes resumir a "lo importante a probar" y no dibujar todo el esquema a menos que este sea extremadamente sencillo e imprescindible.
> 
> En la vida real o en una simulación, lo primero que debes medir cuando algo no te funciona es si le llega alimentación al o los circuitos activos y tu mides de todo meno el terminal 8(VCC) y 1(GND) del 555.
> 
> Si ubieras echo esto de movida en el ultimo esquema, te darías cuenta que el IC no recibe alimentación y es imposible que funcione en cualquier simulador o vida real un IC o cualquier elemento activo.



Gracias. Anotadas quedan tus recomendaciones.



> Como no esta dibujado/implementado la toma de parte de la señal desde el trasformador se debe colocar una fuente de señal que lo reemplace, por eso V1. Es para modular la señal generada por el 555 como oscilador.



Qué significa lo de modular la señal? Entiendo que será algo así como darle una frecuencia constante a la señal.... Te pregunto esto porque desde mi punto de vista, que es uno que carece de muchos conocimientos en la materia, no le veo diferencia a simple vista de el hecho de meterle esa fuente extra V1 o no. He hecho la prueba con tu esquema y con el que estabamos trabajando inicialmente, y la verdad es que solo percibo una diferencia entre ellos. 

El pitido de buzzer en el tuyo es como más constante y en otro va como a cachos..

No sé igual es una chorrada!!  Te adjunto las capturas para que veas que aparte de esto que te comento no veo diferencia.




Por cierto, en las indicaciones del esquema dice que la frecuencia de salida sería de 25 a 40 KHz. Pero no lo es.

Un saludo y gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2020)

Ese esquema tiene la frecuencia que dé el 555 con sus componentes asociados y la frecuencia aproximada, la determinan mediante las fórmulas que están en la hoja de datos o aquí en las tantas paginas Web que hay al respecto.

Pero ese esquema modula a su vez la oscilación(portadora) que produce el 555 con 50Hz(o 60Hz para líneas de ese frecuencia) al tomar mediante C4-R3 parte de la tensión provista por el transformador e inyectarla en el pin N:5 del 555  produciendo una modulación en frecuencia de la portadora.

Para medir la frecuencia que da el 555 en ese circuito y con un frecuencímetro, se debe quitar o C4 o R3 ya que la señal modulada por la frecuencia de red, como esta, falsearia la medición por no ser una portadora limpia si no con modulación de frecuencia.

Los simuladores no siempre pueden con "todo" aun con un esquema aparentemente simple y la única realidad sera cuando armes el circuito si esa es tu intención.

Segun las calculadoras con esos valores debe rondar los 40KHz y el simulador que yo uso al medirlo me dice, 50KHz.





Las disculpas pero el LW lo tengo instalado y una versión bastante antigua solo para abrir esquemas publicador pero no lo manejo muy bien mas allá de lo básico.

Por cierto, al trabajar fuera de la audición humana, lo que puedes llegar a escuchar no sera ni remotamente la realidad que escucharan los animales para los cuales fue diseñado.

Si pretendes ver la diferencia escuchandolo incrementa el capacitor(C3) a 100nF para llevarlo a la región de audición humana(20Hz-20KHz) y te quedara aproximadamente en 4 o 5KHz


----------

